# Good biology books



## MarquezsDg (Sep 8, 2011)

My son is 15 and taking some sort of "honors" class in biology and he comes home every day with some sort of complaint about how his teacher is always teaching evolution. Any good biology books I can recommend to him to help him ask the correct questions and just for his own edification on the issue? Thanks


----------



## Rufus (Sep 8, 2011)

Can't say if your sons teacher is any different than mine but I guess it really depends on the teacher, mine for instance says he will not preach to us evolution and we will just look at the theory, and I think that is extremely important to look at because having knowledge of the purposed theory of evolution is beneficial for one's knowledge. Print out some counter arguments from apologetics websites or Intelligent Design websites (there not "creationist" they avoid naming a specific God, etc. which while I fully affirm our God of the Bible and Him alone many religious proponents tend to not get the full picture), on the other side Biology teaches so much about living things that I can't help but to praise, about a two weeks into school and Bio is one of my favorite classes.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Sep 8, 2011)

Check out Evolution Exposed: Biology from Answers in Genesis. The publisher's summary reads as follows:


> A “survival guide” for biology class! This one-of-a-kind book helps teens to discern the chronic bias towards belief in evolution that permeates today’s FOUR most popular high school biology textbooks. Virtually every chapter in each of the secular textbooks contains implied or explicit references to evolutionary beliefs, which are misrepresented as irrefutable facts. However, in Evolution Exposed: Biology these misrepresentations are cross-referenced with online articles and publications that provide both scientific and biblical answers. Key terms are defined, articles are summarized and false ideas are refuted.
> 
> Evolution Exposed: Biology is thoroughly indexed by topic so anyone can use it as a reference. Christian students are equipped and inspired to recognize and respectfully challenge evolutionary indoctrination (in class, research papers, and normal interactions outside of school). Using tables, web links, charts, and illustrations, documented facts that counter evolutionary teaching in a powerful and organized fashion are synchronized with each textbook’s sequence.



We got a copy for my wife's brother as he headed off to college this year. It's a handy and well written book which I think would address your son's situation well.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 8, 2011)

Not a book, but this was interesting:

"A short saying often contains much wisdom." ~ Sophocles: Who Was Adam?
and
"A short saying often contains much wisdom." ~ Sophocles: Adam and Eve: A Tale of Two Cases


----------

